# Help!



## kezza (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I had an appointment with my consulatant today and he diagnosed me with chronic pelvic inflammatory disease. He also told me that due to the way my insides are that he advised me and dh against having another go at icsi. My womb and both my tubes are stuck firmly to my bowel and other things in that area and he said that obviously he can't tell us what to do, he can only advise us. Is he right in advising us not to try again?

Dh and myself had decided ourselves to knock it on the head for at least a couple of years because it was draining us both physically and mentally but when the consultsant advises u against it, it just comes as a bit of a knock back.

I would be very grateful if u could enlighten me a bit.

Many thanks,
Kerry xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

kezza said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I had an appointment with my consulatant today and he diagnosed me with chronic pelvic inflammatory disease. He also told me that due to the way my insides are that he advised me and dh against having another go at icsi. My womb and both my tubes are stuck firmly to my bowel and other things in that area and he said that obviously he can't tell us what to do, he can only advise us. Is he right in advising us not to try again?
> 
> ...


----------

